# Dog prefers hardwood floor over bed



## egar2019 (Jan 26, 2014)

It seems my dog prefers to lay on the hardwood floor over her bed. She does lay on the bed on occasion but generally goes for the floor. I'm concerned it may be bad for her bones over time as there is a small thump when she lays down. What do you think?


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Cookie will always lay on the hardwood in the summer because it is cool. In the winter, she prefers the bed or blankets. Cookie has been contorting herself into truly uncomfortable looking sleeping positions for a few years with no problems.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I have wood flooring in my house, my guys prefer laying on it especially during the summer months because it's cooler. 

My girl especially likes the tile floors in my house. 

If I remember right, (correct me if I'm wrong), your girl previously was kept outside. 

My girl was too, my Roxy has a very heavy coat. She is usually hot if my house is any warmer than 68. 

Are you giving your girl any joint supplements? 

My Vet recommended Nutramax Dasuquin with MSM. My two get one tablet per day along with a Fish oil tablet.


----------



## egar2019 (Jan 26, 2014)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I have wood flooring in my house, my guys prefer laying on it especially during the summer months because it's cooler.
> 
> My girl especially likes the tile floors in my house.
> 
> ...


Yes - that's right...I'll start with the supplements - thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## Rileysmomma (Feb 6, 2014)

My Riley prefers the bricks in front of the fireplace....no fire in it! The rest of the room is carpeted.... But he heads for the brick area. Fo figure.


----------



## Davidrob2 (Dec 10, 2012)

Harry likes the tile or hardwood floors too. He used to get on his bed -- until I got a new insert that I guess is too high/fluffy for him because he won't go near it now.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

My Golden hates the bed. He'll lay on it for 5 minutes, then he'll start panting cuz it's too hot and he'll go back to the floor.


----------



## Kodiac-Bear (Jan 20, 2014)

My Golden would last on his bed for about 5 minutes, then get up and lay on the ceramic floor. One section of the floor is a partial overhang, during the winter it's too cold to stand on with bare feet, yet that was his spot.


----------



## a-Dora-ble Golden (Feb 14, 2014)

+1 for hardwood floor and tiles. from very young she has preferred those over carpet or beds.
After we first got her (3 months) my wife bought a lined basket with a light blanket. We encouraged her to get in it, but she looked at us with eyes that said 'what am i doing in here?' We knew then that bedding was going to be minimal


----------



## Pismo (Jul 18, 2018)

I am having the same issues with my pup.
She came from a farm and sleeping outside, and now since it has been warm in Seattle, she just prefers the floor. The one cool night I think she got into her bed (in the crate), but I have not shut the door yet.
I guess, after reading this, it seems normal - she is not tearing anything up, and sleeps through the night at 9 weeks (1 bathroom stop at 1am, and then again at 430 when my wife gets up).
Maybe I should wait until it cools down to see if there are any changes, because she is very content under tables, sofa's etc.


----------



## SusanS (Jul 23, 2018)

Pismo said:


> I am having the same issues with my pup.
> She came from a farm and sleeping outside, and now since it has been warm in Seattle, she just prefers the floor. The one cool night I think she got into her bed (in the crate), but I have not shut the door yet.
> I guess, after reading this, it seems normal - she is not tearing anything up, and sleeps through the night at 9 weeks (1 bathroom stop at 1am, and then again at 430 when my wife gets up).
> Maybe I should wait until it cools down to see if there are any changes, because she is very content under tables, sofa's etc.


Just wanted to say, your pup is such a sweetie!


----------



## WhenPigsFly (Jul 16, 2018)

Izzy prefers hardwood areas over carpet or her bed. Bonus points if there's a floor vent!


----------

